
Next Browser Feedback (Lisp) - jmercouris
Hello everyone,<p>I&#x27;m the author of Next, a lisp based power-browser!<p>I have created a survey here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;survey.atlas.engineer&#x2F;survey&#x2F;2<p>I&#x27;m interested in the opinions of power-users and what they are looking for in a browser. My browser is open-source, and BSD licensed, so monetization is a little bit tricky. I&#x27;m trying to understand what my users care about, and what they might be okay with such that the project&#x2F;organization may sustain itself. Any feedback is greatly appreciated, all questions on the survey are optional, thank you for your time.
======
pseingatl
A browser without an address bar? Of what use is this?

~~~
jmercouris
You have to type a key to bring-up the address bar :)

